# Isn't it time to catch them moster stripers in DC?



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I think it was like mid march when I drove to DC last year and saw stripers as big as little child laying next to some anglers near ........dang I forgot what it was called.... Anyhow if any of you are catching anything let me know......


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Was it Flechers Boat house?That was probily in April.Thats not too far away.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

No reports yet at: http://www.fletchersboathouse.com/ 

And from the looks of all those people ice skating on the Potomac, it may be awhile!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

STRIPERS......DC!? where??? haha 3 months no fishing is getttin to me. Are the stripers in the potomac?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings fishnkid!

Just click the photo link... I'll make you a deal -- you row the boat, and I'll pay for the rental!


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

As soon as the first of the herring arrive the strippers will be there. At this time the best bait is fresh cut herring fished on the bottom. Don't let the spring discolored water fool you. Stripers love this condition, go ahead and fish and you'll be rewarded with a monster cow. I fish the DC portion of the Potomac every spring and its great. I'll check the river this weekend for the first arrival of the herring. The warm rain will certainly help.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Probably going to see some action at the Route 301 bridge near the powerplant as the water is always warmer there.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Are stripers from Potomac safe to eat?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Usually the ones with 3 eyes or less are good eating.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

what about the ones with feet???


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

man oh man some stripers would be nice right now. When should the herring be running? Also is it like the same tactics people use down near the entrance to the bay or is it more of bait fishing.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

What is that statue with hand sticking out of ground? It's located on the other side of fisherman's warf in DC. I drove down there and talk to fisherman there....They all
told me "Any second now, just any second...."
It turn out that place will be full of fisherman in hope of catching moster spring time striper in any day now..... they say fish runs so heavy that they all are equiped with 9'to 12' surf rod with 15 plus lines...
It seems as though they are preparing for war,not fishing.... Bring it on!!!!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

well i defiantly think im going to try friday afternoon till sunday night. haha 3 months without stripers is a LONG TIME!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

That place in DC could be Haines Point, I am not sure if it's legal to keep those stripers though.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I have to work coming weekend but will have some time off next week,,,if any of you guys are heading to haines point or just about anywhere in Chesapeake area let me know..I might join ya....by the way ,license is a must to fish DC water...


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Would i need a license in if i was 14. Because i know in some places its 16.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

FYI - They are killing the stripers at the 301 bridge. My buddy who lives down there reports that at least 30 boats were fishing the powerplant water feed outlet yesterday morning.  

I think they are catching them on BA's with a 1/4 to 3/4 lead head...


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sandcrab!

Ask if those fish are schoolies or spawners. Pretty much every major river on the East Coast has a group of "resident" stripers from one to five years of age. C&R fishing is great, but I'm looking for a 30 lb or better fish... and I'd prefer NOT to catch it from an inland lake (although some of those impoundments are producing 50s every year!) I want a striper who had to fight the tide four times a day, every day of her life.... and I want to release her if possible, so she can make more babies!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

MJ,

Bet all those fish in the Potomac are schoolies and not spawners. Hear most of the female cows end up at the flats in the Northern part of the bay and the females usually don't feed until AFTER they spawn and then they leave. 

Last year in late March I caught dozens of stripers at Matapeake Pier during the C&R season but none were bigger than 24". All schoolies.

Striper season in NY used to open March 15 and the fish were waiting for any type of bait to be thrown at them. These bay fish are funny...

I look for the big guys at AI, Delaware surf, or IRI. Use bait at AI and the surf and lures for the IRI cows. 

Nothing like sitting on a beach on the Atlantic watching the sun come up and the reels singing... 

Is it Spring yet???


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I came across the Potomac this afternoon on my way back from the TidalFish Headboat Ho-Down in Virginia Beach this weekend and didn't see any ice although the river was a brown as it could be. I did see a couple of boats working the new I-95 construction and 1 boat working the shore line but couldn't tell much.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman!

If they were fishing that close to structure, they were probably targeting early season largemouths. Up here in PA on the Delaware the early stripers seem to prefer flats. Tonight the air temp goes down to 19 degrees again, so we won't see any solid action for a while. Wednesday is calling for rain, then we're supposed to get a string of fifty degree days. That will help motivate the fishermen, if not the fish! If the weekend's half decent, I'll make my postponed trip to the Shark River (NJ) for flatties. At least they respond to a three day warm-up....


----------

